# sm bus controller - dell optiplex gx620



## cisz (Jan 17, 2012)

I recently installed windows xp pro on newly formatted sata harddrive of a dell  ! important optiplex gx620. I downloaded all the drivers from dell for this computer. I understand that the bus controller is part of the chipset drivers. Intel has a scan that I ran and it said that the chipset drivers were installed properly, however, the control panel/system shows a yellow exclamation next to "sm bus controller" and says that the driver is not installed.

Help appreciated.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello cisz, :welcome: to TSF.

Try this workaround...

Go into *Device Manager* highlight the *sm bus controller* > * Right* click > *uninstall* > you will be prompted to decide if you want to uninstall the bus controller >*Yes* > reboot the computer.

When the computer boots to the desktop, wait for a couple of minutes; Windows® will say *Found new Hardware* it will be re-installing the sm bus controller.
Once it has been reinstalled, go back into Device Manager, and check if the sm bus controller has a yellow exclaimation mark next to it...Hopefully it will not.

Post back with the result.

Kind Regards,


----------



## cisz (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. 

I tried uninstalling the sm bus controller driver and rebooted. It immediately brought up the "found new hardware" box. When I tried to get it to install it said it couldn't install it automatically or using the drivers from dell. I tried doing it by the "choosing from a list" option and clicked on "system devices" (I think). I saw (using astra32) that the southbridge is listed as 82801GB/GR. There was an smbus controller in the "system devices" list called 82801EB smbus controller 24D3. I decided to try it although a box came up warning that it might cause the system to not be able to function. 

The sm bus controller then installed and is listed in the device manager as a "system device". There is no longer a yellow exclamation.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

sm bus controller is your chipset . . I would download all the drivers from Dell . . Install the Chipset first, then any others

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the







*Download File* and on the next page, choose *Single File Download* . . 

See this for the order they should be installed:
How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell


----------



## cisz (Jan 17, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> sm bus controller is your chipset . . I would download all the drivers from Dell . . Install the Chipset first, then any others


I already downloaded the drivers from dell (using the dell downloader), and installed them. Should they be uninstalled, or can the newly downloaded drivers just be installed on top of the old ones? Is there an easy way to uninstall or are they all listed in the "add/remove programs"?

Thanks for the link showing the correct installation order. I had been searching for that information and wasn't able to find it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can install on top of the old ones . .


----------

